
Facebook Beats In Q4 With Revenue Of $2.59B, EPS Of $0.31 - onedev
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/29/facebook-beats-in-q4-with-revenue-of-2-59b-eps-of-0-31/
======
dopamean
When I first signed up for thefacebook, the summer before I started college in
2004 I would have never in my life imagined that I'd one day read a news story
that began with the following sentence:

> Today Facebook reported its fourth quarter financial performance, including
> revenue of $2.59 billion and earnings per share of $0.31.

This is insane to me. Also... 945 million mobile users. What?

~~~
scott27
>945 million mobile users

I am very skeptical of this number

------
pgl
I'm a finance ignoramus. For other people who didn't already know this, EPS
means "Earnings Per Share".

------
debt
The fact that they're really focused on small business largely deflates the
whole "younger users aren't using Facebook" argument. Brand advertisers target
younger users more so than small business advertisers. I think ultimately it's
a bad thing for Facebook that larger advertisers won't be able to reach
younger users through their platform, but in the short-term it won't matter;
they're waay more focused on SMBs.

~~~
poopsintub
The increase revenue and active users definitely deflates that argument at the
moment.

------
georgeecollins
$500 Quarterly Net Income by GAAP and $131 B Market Cap = 65.5 trailing P/E
ratio.

------
NatW
Facebook chart: now trading around $53.53/share:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=FB+Interactive#symbol=fb;...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=FB+Interactive#symbol=fb;range=1y;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;)

~~~
badusername
Well, if you notice closely, it is trading at 60.16 +6.63 (12.39%) in after-
hours trading.

